# Solved: Looking for an old Windows wallpaper



## heavilyunbroken (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello,

When I was younger, I used to have Windows 95. I remember, clearly, a wallpaper on Windows 95 (at least I think it's 95) that was a wooden window that looked out at a thick forest. At least, that's what I can remember.

Does anyone happen to know which wallpaper I'm looking for, and maybe know where I'd be able to find it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

This one?, see attachment


----------



## pccare_himanshu (Nov 3, 2009)

Some of the wallpapers can be found at

http://mhtools.knoware.nl/raptor/wallpapers.html

http://www.dineshpatel.net/index.ph...icrosoft-windows-logo-history-wallpapers.html

http://www.buildorbuy.net/wp-winver.html

_*Mod edit*: Remove advertising and email links._


----------



## heavilyunbroken (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you both so much! My internet's not the best right now, so I haven't gotten a chance to go through those websites. However, I did download the attachment and that looks like it! I seem to remember it being larger, but it was a looong time ago.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

It was large, remember how small monitors were in the W95 days?

.


----------



## heavilyunbroken (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha, very true. Thanks again!


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

> It was large, remember how small monitors were in the W95 days?
> 
> .


Actually back in the day you could have had a nice monitor if you invested in a Vivitron; my 1993 Gateway 2000 machine had one (which I still have both the functioning machine and functioning monitor) and those were incredible quality for that time period. Incredibly priced too, lol.


----------

